# ثمانية انواع من الرجال تكرههم المرأة ..



## †gomana† (14 يناير 2006)

*ثمانية انواع من الرجال تكرههم المرأة ..*

* ثمانية أنواع من الرجال تكرههم المرأة 


هذه هي القائمة الذهبية لأسوأ الرجال الذين تقابلهم المرأة في حياتها وربما في خطوبتها وتنفر منهم سريعا قبل الزواج:*​ 

*في حاجة دائمة لكل شيء *​ 
*وهو الرجل الذي لا يثق في نفسه ودائما ما يحتاج الثقة والخبرة والحب والصداقة وغير قادر على إعطاء المرأة أي شيء ولا يؤثر في شخصيتها ويكون سلبي إلى أبعد الحدود وشخصية لم تنضج بعد حيث لا يستطيع أن يقود مسيرة الحياة ولا أن يتخذ أي قرار. *​ 


الذي تتوقع تصرفاته دائما ​:smil8: 

*كثير من الرجال يمكن توقع تصرفاتهم، فقبل عيد ميلادها تكون المرأة عارفة إنه هيجيبلها برفان لأنه ميعرفش يجيب حاجة تانية، وكمان عارفة هيوديها فين، عشان هو ميعرفش غير مكانين عُمي في البلد كلها، وهذا الرجل يصيب المرأة بالملل ويحرمها من الشعور بالدهشة والمفاجأة. *​ 

الذي يتسلط دون داعي ​ 
*وهو الرجل الذي يريد أن يفرض رأيه بدون أي داعي ويرفض للمرأة تصرفات عديدة سليمة ولكنه يفعل ذلك بغرض لإثبات الرجولة ليس أكثر، وهذا الرجل تعاني منه المرأة ولا تحترمه لأنه لا يحترم عقلها ويتعامل بغطرسة شديدة. *​ 

الذي يتعامل معها بفظاظة ​:11azy: 

* 
وهو الرجل الذي لا يضع مشاعر شريكته في الاعتبار حيث يمكنك أن تجده يبحلق في الفتيات في مكان عام أو يتحدث بصوت عالي يحرج شريكته أو يغازل مضيفة المطعم بشكل صريح، وهذا الرجل لا يتسم بالجنتلة ولا تتشرف المرأة بالظهور معه أمام الآخرين. ​* 

الذي يخاف على القرش ​ *
وهذا الرجل لا داعي لشرح تصرفاته فكل الناس تكرهه، النساء والرجال. *​ 


الذي يشك في الجميع وفي نفسه ​:t30: 

*وهو رجل عادة ما يتفلسف ويستنتج أمور خاطئة من معطيات لا وجود لها، ويتخذ قراراته بناء على هذه الاستنتاجات مما يعرض شريكته للظلم نظرا لشكه في كل شيء وتفسيره للأمور بطريقة خاطئة تجعله في تفكير دائم في أشياء سوداء وأفكار سلبية. *​ 

الذي يثق بنفسه لا في شريكته ​:smil8: 

*الرجل الواثق من نفسه ترغبه أي امرأة، ولكن أن يثق في نفسه بعيدا عنها وبعيدا عن حبهما فهنا لا يستحق مشاعرها الجميلة، فهو يفتخر بأنه شخص متميز على طول الخط، ولا يقل لشريكته أنه متميز بسبب حبها له وإن سعادته هذه نابعة من استقراره العاطفي بسبب ارتباطة بملكة متوجة على عرش النساء. *​ 

الرجل الذي يكره الزواج ​ ld: 

*أحلى كلام تنصت له المرأة وتفضل أن تسمعه لساعات طويلة هو الكلام عن الزواج والمستقبل والأولاد، ولكن هناك نوع من الرجال يدخل مرحلة الخطوبة أو قصة حب غرامية وهو يريد الترويش والتهييس فقط، ولا يتحدث عن مثل هذه الأمور، بل يؤكد أنه يكره حياة الالتزام والاستقرار، وهذا الرجل تخاف المرأة من الاعتماد عليه.*​


----------



## My Rock (14 يناير 2006)

نشكر الله, ما في ولا حاجة من ذول ههههههه

يعني جاهز للزواج


----------



## †gomana† (14 يناير 2006)

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

اوك يا عسل كويس انك مش منهم

بس حلوة*


----------



## KERO KINGOOO (14 يناير 2006)

طيب معلومات ملهاش لزمة 
ههههههههههه


----------



## ezzzak (15 يناير 2006)

فرصه لن تتكر عريس لقته 






انا 




والحمد لله فيا كل العيوب الي قالت عليها جومانه الحقو يا بنات  قبل العرض 

ميخلص


----------



## ميرنا (15 يناير 2006)

*فرصه ايه بلا وكسه عليك انتا فاتح معرض يا خويه 


وبعد كدا يا جيج كلهم فيهم الصفات دى وبجد مش هزار اللى مش باينه عنده دلوقتى هتبان فى التدبيسه يعن فى الجوازه*


----------



## †gomana† (15 يناير 2006)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

على رايك يا ميرنا 

فعلا كلامك صحيح 

هما دلوقتى عاملين زى البوق وخلاص يعنى كلام على الفاضى 

يارب استرها علينا*


----------



## blackguitar (15 يناير 2006)

*الحمد لله انا مش فيا غير اول تمن عيوب بس

بس براحه يا بنات انا هختار منك اللى عاوزها 
والبنت اللى مش هختارها متزعلش مسيرها تلاقى عريس لقطه زيي بعد 100 سنه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## ezzzak (15 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *فرصه ايه بلا وكسه عليك انتا فاتح معرض يا خويه
> 
> 
> وبعد كدا يا جيج كلهم فيهم الصفات دى وبجد مش هزار اللى مش باينه عنده دلوقتى هتبان فى التدبيسه يعن فى الجوازه*







> + Gomana +
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> على رايك يا ميرنا
> ...





يا سلام الي يسمعكم كدا يقول عليكم ملايكه :smile01 :smile01 

ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## †gomana† (15 يناير 2006)

*الله يرحمكم يا زيكو

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

فعلا معقد معقد نسائيا

ربنا يرحمنا من الرجالة وسيرتهم الحلوة *


----------



## ezzzak (15 يناير 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *الله يرحمكم يا زيكو
> 
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ...




لا يا جيجي انا مش متعقد نسائيا انا فاهمكم بتفكرو ازاي وكنت اتمني نعمه الغباء 

افضل من فهم النساء :yahoo: :yahoo:


----------



## †gomana† (16 يناير 2006)

*يسلام 

بس بجد انت عسل اوى اوى 

ربنا يباركك يابنى من الحسد*


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2006)

*لا لا يا زيكو مش فاهمهم عامل فيها ابو العريف وانتا مش فاهم حاجه 


وان مخليتك تغير الفكرا دى مش هبقى العبد لله خالص*


----------



## ezzzak (17 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *لا لا يا زيكو مش فاهمهم عامل فيها ابو العريف وانتا مش فاهم حاجه
> 
> 
> وان مخليتك تغير الفكرا دى مش هبقى العبد لله خالص*





يا ميرنا انا بعزكم والهي بس هما كام تجربه كدا عملولي صدمه فيكم 

والكلام ده كله من باب الهزار

بس دا ميمنعش اني واخد منكم موقف الا ان يثبت العكس 

وزي ما بقول البريء متهم حتي تثبت برائته


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2006)

*انتا داخل محكمه يبنى لا يا زيكو كل دا لسه جواك وواخد موقف منهم وخايف تكلم اى واحده لتعمل زيهم *


----------



## ezzzak (17 يناير 2006)

ميرنا قال:
			
		

> *انتا داخل محكمه يبنى لا يا زيكو كل دا لسه جواك وواخد موقف منهم وخايف تكلم اى واحده لتعمل زيهم *





ميرنا كدا احنا دخلنا علي التحليل النفسي وده مينفعش هنا ممكن نقفل علي الموضوع ده


----------



## ميرنا (17 يناير 2006)

*خلاص بس حبيت اوريلك حاجه بس وافهمها انتا بقا ربنا معاك*


----------



## †gomana† (23 يناير 2006)

معلش ياميرنا ربنا يبارك حياتك يا زيكو وتعرفنا اكتر من كدة 

من التعامل مع البنات هاتعرفهم اكتتر مش من التجارب بس 

ربنا يحافظ على حياتك


----------



## koki (27 يناير 2006)

بجد كلام سليم جدا وفى محله بس يا ريت البنت تشوف كده قبل ما تتدبس
ربنا يستر


----------

